# Software de diseño de circuitos electrónicos



## kuropatula (Abr 13, 2009)

Estimodos:

Hace tiempo que empece con unos proyectos particulares y deseo documentarlos.

Para ello estuve eligiendo entre algunos programas para el diseño.

Me gustó uno (sólo por el resultado gráfico) pero no sé cómo se llama.

Es por eso que les adjunto la foto de cómo queda el esquemático y les pregunto si saben cómo se llama el Soft.

La imagen esta en este link:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Imagen:Dadov2_1.gif

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2009)

Eso está hecho en LiveWire/PCBWizard. No es una maravilla de programa, pero es simple de usar y bastante intuitivo.
Esta es la página de la compañia que lo hace.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola.
Creo que es PCB Wizard.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 13, 2009)

Bien! 

Muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------

